# Learning



## Stevebo (Apr 8, 2018)

The more threads I read on the forum, the more I realise I know bugger all about coffee


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm not far behind,haha


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Welcome to the club

I know bugger all too. I've been making it for a couple of months now and I'm still crap at it









Having lots of fun learning though!


----------



## Bladevamp (Apr 26, 2018)

I didn't realise how much of a science it all is


----------



## LondonGuy (Apr 29, 2018)

Join the club mateys I'm still very new to this all but guess thats part of the fun. One day we will all be pros (or not


----------

